# Nipple pontil....Really??



## Johnny M (Dec 4, 2022)

Another day, another type of pontil. This is the newly categorized  pontil style on an Ebay puce colored large ink bottle recently listed.  I wish I had a colored cathedral pickle for every type of pontil there is now!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 4, 2022)

Can you post a pic, I'm trying to visualize what the heck they are talking about. Maybe a dot base? Lol


----------



## Johnny M (Dec 4, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1156274743...s5zqw8xr_a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY.   not sure if I did this right but this is the Ebay listing


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 4, 2022)

That's not a pontil.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2022)

I don't think it's Puce or Pontiled? LEON.


----------



## Johnny M (Dec 5, 2022)

Agreed. I just never cease to be amazed at the terminology people use to describe and market bottles with either intent to deceive by some or just through ignorance by others with a smidge of some vague truth not actually founded on sound and thorough research.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 5, 2022)

Yeah, I saw that.  Some of those sellers are such a joke and disgrace to our hobby.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 5, 2022)

*People who know little about bottles and their history may know that a "pontil" is on the bottom of a bottle.  They may confuse "pontil" with "bottom."  That's why I try to write "pontil scar" when talking about a bottle.  "Pontilled" may lead to the same confusion, I think.  I like to use the term "empontilled" which to me is more focused on an applied external action rather than on the bottle bottom.  Nuance, sure!  But inventiveness substitutes for ignorance in the lingo of some collectors.*


----------



## Len (Dec 5, 2022)

Agreed. I'm all for inventiveness but not at the hands of the ignorant as exampled by those sly s.o.b.s that purposely butcher the English language for a buck.


----------



## mrcure (Dec 5, 2022)

Well, what the heck IS this mystery slippery "nipple pontil" ? Just a mold mark?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 6, 2022)

Johnny M said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1156274743...s5zqw8xr_a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY.   not sure if I did this right but this is the Ebay listing


Yeah, that's what I'd call a dot-base type. Early, but not pontil early.


----------



## Len (Dec 6, 2022)

Back in the day I believe it was a cocktail. Don't ask me what was in it...


----------



## Len (Dec 8, 2022)

Among other things, I believe it was a somewhat popular  cocktail back in the '70s.


----------

